# Barnett Vortex



## Burton (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey, I want to add another bow and was looking at a Barnett Vortex (BAR-1109).  Draw weight is 21-29 lbs.

It would only be shot 4 trips a year.  Any problem with this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Barnett-Vortex-Package-22-25-Inch-Right/dp/B00806AODE


----------



## critter85 (Apr 1, 2016)

The Vortex is a great bow for the price. I run two of the Vortex H2Os with a Muzzy fish hook and they honestly are sweet shooting rigs. Very light, compact and easy to tune.


----------

